

Show HN: ➿ All Unicode code points in GNU pixel font〘3mb, ☞⥮-able, 🔭-able 〙⍾༕☥ - humanarity
http://point2625.appspot.com/hn

======
humanarity
All 196607 code points in assigned regions. First time you'll have to wait for
the font to load. Tested on Chrome, Safari and Firefox on Mac and iOS. The
pixel font is "Unifont."

Related:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Unifont](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Unifont)

[http://www.unicodemap.org/](http://www.unicodemap.org/)

[http://unicode-table.com/](http://unicode-table.com/)

[http://unifoundry.com/unifont.html](http://unifoundry.com/unifont.html)

~~~
4uifnf4r
in firefox 36, i get: TypeError: can't convert undefined to object @ 122:14

~~~
humanarity
I found the error (moz stlylesheet object has cssRules not rules) and made it
work. Also made the custom styling of input work in Firefox now. Thanks for
pointing this out! Hope you can see it now.

~~~
4uifnf4r
awesome, it works and looks good.

i love gnu unifont too and made a renderer[1], using a big spritesheet[2]
rather than a proper font file. using an image seems like a good way to load
unifont in terms of bandwidth, but of course the downside is losing the
ability to treat it as real text.

[1] try typing into [http://bon.gs/pxt/test.html](http://bon.gs/pxt/test.html)
(i haven't marked all the half-width chars yet so the spacing is off for a
bunch)

[2] [http://i.imgur.com/kiVf8Hm.png](http://i.imgur.com/kiVf8Hm.png)

~~~
humanarity
AH! That's cool. You made a font renderer using an image. An interesting idea.
I could use that to maybe reduce the download time, as the font is 3mb and
your image of plane 0 is 850k. If all of plane 0 can fit in an 850k png, maybe
it would be possible to do a custom compressed format for Unifont (that could
still be scaled and colored), that beat out the WOFF file's 3mb. Thanks for
sharing that!

